# URL vom Prog aus öffnen



## Carndret (23. Mai 2002)

Wie kann man eine URL vom Programm aus öffen, sodass sich ein neuer IE öffnet. Manche haben bei About... ihre HP zum draufklicken, ... das will ich auch


----------



## Zorck (23. Mai 2002)

also erst deklarierts du die folgende function:

```
Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation As String, ByVal lpFile As Any, ByVal lpParameters As Any, ByVal lpDirectory As Any, ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long
```
...und dann ruft du die durch ein Klick auf (z.B. auf ein Label wo die Adresse drin steht):

```
Private Sub lblWWW_Click()
    ShellExecute Me.hWnd, "Open", "http://www.deineURL.de", "", App.Path, 1
End Sub
```

So müsste es klappen!


----------



## Carndret (24. Mai 2002)

...und so klappt es auch!
DANKE!!!


----------



## engelolli (8. September 2006)

Hi,

also ich absoluter Newbi, und wenn ich den Text von dir einbaue kommen x Fehlermeldungen:
"As Any wird bei Declare Anweisungen nicht unterstützt"
"hWnd" ist kein Member von "WindowsApplication1.Form1".
Der Name "App" wurde nicht deklariert


Hier mein Code:

```
Public Class Form1

    Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation As String, ByVal lpFile As Any, ByVal lpParameters As Any, ByVal lpDirectory As Any, ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long

    Dim Ladefaktor As String
    Dim Ladezeit As String

    ' Nur Zahlen in den Feldern zulassen
    Private Sub TextBox1_KeyPress( _
      ByVal sender As Object, _
      ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyPressEventArgs) _
      Handles TextBox1.KeyPress

        Select Case Asc(e.KeyChar)
            Case 48 To 57, 8
                ' Zahlen, Backspace und Space zulassen
            Case Else
                ' alle anderen Eingaben unterdrücken
                e.Handled = True
        End Select
    End Sub
    Private Sub TextBox2_KeyPress( _
      ByVal sender As Object, _
      ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyPressEventArgs) _
      Handles TextBox2.KeyPress

        Select Case Asc(e.KeyChar)
            Case 48 To 57, 8
                ' Zahlen, Backspace und Space zulassen
            Case Else
                ' alle anderen Eingaben unterdrücken
                e.Handled = True
        End Select
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        If TextBox1.Text <> "" Then
            If TextBox2.Text <> "" Then
                If RadioButton1.Checked = True Then
                    Ladefaktor = 1.02
                ElseIf RadioButton2.Checked = True Then
                    Ladefaktor = 1.3
                End If

                Ladezeit = Format((Val(TextBox1.Text) / Val(TextBox2.Text)) * Ladefaktor, "0.00")
                TextBox3.Text = Str(Ladezeit)
            End If
        End If
     End Sub

    Private Sub lblWWW_Click()
        ShellExecute(Me.hWnd, "Open", "http://www.deineURL.de", "", App.Path, 1)
    End Sub

End Class
```

Muss ich noch etwas beachten?
Also mein HyperlinkSchalter heisst lblWWW

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## mage (8. September 2006)

Hallo, du bist hier im falschen Forum.
Dein Code ist für Dot.net.


----------



## engelolli (8. September 2006)

Öhm, ich mach das in Visual Basic 2005 Express?


----------



## Shakie (8. September 2006)

Und genau deswegen bist du im falschen Forum! Lies das hier
Aber um dir ausnahmsweise trotzdem zu helfen: verwende doch einfach ein Linklabel! Dann brauchst du keine einzige Zeile Code selber schreiben.


----------

